# Urination frequency



## texaschewy (Nov 24, 2014)

Just wandering about how often do your rabbits pee each day. I have a four month old Holland Lop who is litter box trained and sometimes during the day, he only has only peed once or twice during the daytime. They are a lot in volume, but just wandering if this is normal? He does go during the night also.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 24, 2014)

Is he neutered? 
Actually I am sure that he is fine. Some of my rabbits pee a lot and others don't ; pay a lot of attention to the rabbit's behavior . if he is not straining in the box or uncomfortable I am sure that he is fine . If there are no changes in behavior ..don't worry


----------



## texaschewy (Nov 25, 2014)

No he won't be neutered for another couple of weeks, when he turns 5 months. Will neutering change frequency? Also while on the subject, I checked a few weeks ago to make sure his testicles had dropped and found only one testicle and one pink saggy sac. Could he have drawn one up due to being scared with me picking him up and turning him over, or do you think one hasn't dropped yet?


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 25, 2014)

Either is possible. Both testicles should have dropped by now, but having a permanently undescended one does happen. Talk it over with the vet before his neuter.

His urination habits sound a fine, as long as there's no particular reason he's holding his bladder until it's bursting full. Do you observe him when he peed, does he look uncomfortable or in pain?


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 26, 2014)

If the pink sac is visible he most likely sucked in the testicle . it is really amazing the way they can make them disappear... but it is a good idea to have the vet look at it before the neuter


----------



## texaschewy (Nov 26, 2014)

I see him get into his litter box but he's usually eating hay or scratching around. I was worried that maybe he was too frightened to pee when he wanted to, but there is too many times that he's stretched all out relaxed. 
As far as his testicles, hopefully he just sucked that right one in when I picked him up. Will find out for sure in a few weeks. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Aki (Nov 26, 2014)

I wouldn't worry, as long as he is drinking, doesn't look to be in pain and that the pee looks normal. Rabbits are less active during daytime (becomes especially true when they grow up) so it's normal they use their litterbox less - at 4 months, Tybalt was freaking sleeping all the time with short bouts of running around during the day and he was unbearably active at night (he was sleeping in my bedroom at the time). Now, my 2 rabbits aren't much outside their cardboard house between noon and around 7 pm (especially now that it's getting colder) except when they find something naughty to do... I think I hear a hay bag being ransacked in the next room right now ^^'


----------



## texaschewy (Nov 26, 2014)

Ali, thanks for your reply. Haven't had a rabbit for over twenty years and then he was outside. My new little guy is inside so I'm learning what his routine is. I am so trying to be patient with him so at some point I'll be able to pick him up without freaking him out. He jumps on my lap for treats and let's me pet him. But if I try and reach my hand into his cage, he hops off and gives me the "eye".


----------



## Aki (Nov 26, 2014)

Good luck with that ^^. I haven't met many rabbits who enjoy being picked up. The ones I've owned rank from "completely-panicked-put-me-down-this-instant-or -I'll-slash-you" to "I-hate-you-can-you-please-put-me-down-you-idiotic-human" . Strangely enough, my girl is the most skittish rabbit I've owned, but she's the one who tolerates being picked up the best. She stays put for like ten seconds and then she licks me until I put her down. I've had one rabbit who had vertigo and was scared ****less everytime you picked him up. I still have a scar on my arm to prove it and going to the vet with him was a nightmare (once he even screamed just for being put on the table, the vet hadn't even taken the syringe for the shots yet ^^'). Otherwise, he was a very laidback rabbit.


----------



## fannymanson (Nov 26, 2014)

I have one bun who pees small amounts pretty frequently. Handling him seems to encourage him to pee as well. My other bun waits and saves it up for one big squirt. He is also disabled so I also express his bladder for my convenience in keeping him and his enclosure clean and dry.


----------

